# Morbidly Obese Man found fused to chair dies



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2011)

*Source:* 



> Morbidly obese man found fused to chair, dies
> 
> A 43-year-old Bellaire, Ohio man has died after police discovered him living in “deplorable conditions,” fused to a chair by urine and feces.
> 
> ...



So I heard this story on the radio and had to look it, this man apparently has not moved from his chair in 2 years. His urine and feces as well as a colony of maggots had fused him to this thing. His girlfriend took care of him, and when others came over he was covered with blankets. He also had two able body roommates who did nothing.

Basically W T F


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2011)

How does someone even reach that point?

Do they just not care about themselves?


----------



## Mael (Apr 3, 2011)

It's like Se7en but even more disgusting.

Honestly...I'd just burn the whole area just to decontaminate.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 3, 2011)

This guy was mentally ill.  And the people living with him were probably not right in the head either.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 3, 2011)

What can you say except "gross" and "sad"? The fact that his girlfriend and roommates just ignored the problem for 2 years is hard, but not impossible, to believe.


----------



## Raptorz (Apr 3, 2011)

> His urine and feces as well as a colony of maggots had fused him to this thing.



WTF, This is disguisting...


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what happens when you don't pick on the fat kid. 

Children: Please verbally abuse every fat child in your school. It'll teach them that how they are living is not okay, so they will work harder to be like every other normal child.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Apr 3, 2011)

O.o

What did I just read? Not only did the man have issues but so did his girlfriend and roommates...


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2011)

Basically they 'killed' him and he 'killed' himself. 
What a way to go.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Apr 3, 2011)

Obviously, the girlfriend did not care for him well enough. With those viruses and bacteria around him, its a surprise he still lived for that long.


----------



## Xion (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess any guy can get a girlfriend.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2011)

Xion said:


> I guess any guy can get a girlfriend.



That's exactly what I was thinking. 

How the hell does a guy covered in piss, shit, and maggots that can double as a pudgy wrecking ball get a woman?


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2011)

We should run a pro-bullying campaign.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 3, 2011)

Misty said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> How the hell does a guy covered in piss, shit, and maggots and can double as a pudgy wrecking ball get a woman?



Maybe she was into that kinda thing?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 3, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> We should run a pro-bullying campaign.



Thin the herd.

Only the strong will survive 



saprobe said:


> Maybe she was into that kinda thing?



Must be a special kind of woman


----------



## Santí (Apr 3, 2011)

She was obviously starved. Studies have proven that when your body is hungry, you become more attracted to heavier mates.

Bitch must have been eating a slice of bread a day.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2011)

Or an ugly fat bitch.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 3, 2011)

Another stereotype we Americans don't have to defend.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I looked further into it and the Police stated that both the Landlord and the people living with him are at fault and will be required to have that place cleaned or the people will be evicted.

Oh the radio station they were talking about how they feel bad for him yet at the same time don't.

I honestly just facepalmed when I heard this story, the Landlord, the roommates, the girlfriend, and the guy are all just a waste of space in my opinion.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 3, 2011)

This makes me want to get in shape. Terrible way to die.


----------



## Angel (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. That's sick. How could they not do anything to help that man? Crazy.


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2011)

I recall a certain episode of Nip/Tuck  

anyways, that's pretty sad, i can't understand how anyone would allow that to happen to themselves.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> This makes me want to get in shape. Terrible way to die.



Get on the treadmill, thunder thighs, we don't need more of you taking two seat on public transportation


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a spit-take on thunder thighs 

Now clean this up Santi


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 4, 2011)

This made me wanna hurl


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

Misty said:


> I did a spit-take on thunder thighs
> 
> Now clean this up Santi



Santi uses _Splash Attack_ 




















Nothing happens


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't want to be a fat man,
people would think that I was
just good fun.
Would rather be a thin man,
I am so glad to go on being one.
Too much to carry around with you,
no chance of finding a woman who
will love you in the morning and all the night time too.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Apr 4, 2011)

This is horrid. How could one get to such a stage and secondly, if he had contact with anyone, girlfriend, family or otherwise, why the *FUCK* didn't they call a doctor sooner!?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 4, 2011)

that is just bizarre.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> This is horrid. How could one get to such a stage and secondly, if he had contact with anyone, girlfriend, family or otherwise, why the *FUCK* didn't they call a doctor sooner!?



Because Anti-bullying campaigns have led people to believe that obesity is okay.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 4, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Get on the treadmill, thunder thighs, we don't need more of you taking two seat on public transportation



Well, I'm not too fat. 

I'll shed some weight off Santi. Don't worry.


----------



## Goom (Apr 4, 2011)

It would be the ultimate troll if his girlfriend was hot.  It would pretty much blow my mind


----------



## Bioness (Apr 4, 2011)

Well they probably won't release pictures of her as she isn't being charged with anything


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My question is, how did this dude have a girlfriend? I wonder how long before he died him and his girlfriend stopped having sex. Because if she was still down to bump uglies when he was fused to his urine and feces...well, she's gotta be a pretty classy lady.

I try to be accepting of all people, but fat people piss me off. Put the burger down and go outside, if you choose not to follow my advice then at the very least stop bitching about how sad you are that you're fat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2011)

this scares me :/

this is why your health is the most important thing


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 4, 2011)

Maggot Cakes anyone...?


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 4, 2011)

Disgusting.

Reminds me of the gluttony victim in Se7en.



Misty said:


> _*Thin *_the herd.
> 
> Only the strong will survive



That's the plan.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 4, 2011)

That's just.... ugh!


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

The fact that these two users posted in sequence is glorious.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 4, 2011)

On second thought, maybe I won't have dessert tonight. 

Seriously though, WTF? If my man was getting like that, I'd say it was time to have a small chat about *excess* at the least! Obviously the man was an adult, but sometimes it's our duties as loved ones to step in and do something when it appears they can't.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

No, seriously, you two should consider different avies




> Seriously though, WTF? If my man was getting like that, I'd say it was time to have a small chat about *excess* at the least! Obviously the man was an adult, but sometimes it's our duties as loved ones to step in and do something when it appears they can't.



Promise you, she didn't love him and only stuck with him out of concern or guilt.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 4, 2011)

How did he get fused into the chair ?


----------



## saprobe (Apr 4, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> How did he get fused into the chair ?



With his own feces and urine. He just lived in that chair including shitting and pissing in it for 2 years.

On a side note, I think the maggots likely showed up after he bit it. Not that that is any consolation for the people who had to pry him out of that chair. :amazed


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading! So he had a girlfriend who did nothing to help him! What's the point in bringing him soda and food while leaving him in such a deplorable state?! She should have informed an authority or the hospital! I'm not throwing the complete blame on her (and his teammates as well) but the dude obviously reached a state in which he should have gotten some medical help and I'm pretty sure he wasn't happy being covered with piss and shit!


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

They wanted him dead.

Bitch must have had one mean life insurance plan.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 4, 2011)

How does he get that fat in the first place? Don't you get to a certain point where you realise "I'm a fatty, I need to loose weight."
This is just bad, not to mention being attached to the couch by his shit and piss. And the maggots.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 4, 2011)

ewewewewewewewewewew ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 4, 2011)

saprobe said:


> On a side note, I think the maggots likely showed up after he bit it. Not that that is any consolation for the people who had to pry him out of that chair. :amazed



If he was lucky, they did.  I rather doubt it.  Bedridden people can easily become infested if in unhygienic situations and this is about as unhygienic as you can get...


Poor guy must have been incredibly sick in the head. Sad...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 4, 2011)

Couldn't they cut a hole in the chair, so he can crap through it? Couldn't they just destroy the fucking chair?


----------



## abcd (Apr 4, 2011)

THE CHAIR !!  .. the poor CHAIR


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 4, 2011)

Makes me feel a little depressed knowing that despite living as a giant fat ass that died fused to his chair with his own filth still had a girlfriend.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2011)

The thing I don't understand is why did  he stay in that chair in the first place? WHat was going on?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 4, 2011)

> Aside from the man’s girlfriend





> Aside from the man’s girlfriend





> Aside from the man’s girlfriend





> Aside from the man’s girlfriend


He had a girlfriend?!?!?!?!


----------



## Syed (Apr 4, 2011)

*"Police discovered him living in “deplorable conditions,” fused to a chair by urine and feces."
*
WTF YO? 

Only in America >_>


----------



## abcd (Apr 4, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> He had a girlfriend?!?!?!?!



MAkes the whole thing depressing isnt it


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 4, 2011)

besides the obvious WTF at the fusing with chair the fact that he had a girlfriend is just ... Oo


----------



## Syed (Apr 4, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> besides the obvious WTF at the fusing with chair the fact that he had a girlfriend is just ... Oo



Perhaps she was using him for disability benefits? 

BTW is severe obesity considered a disability over there?


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 4, 2011)

I mean, wow! All you can just say to this is wow!  How does someone even get to a point like this? How can anyone let the guy sit there like that if they see him?

Only thing to do now is destroy that house with fire!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's like Se7en but even more disgusting.
> 
> Honestly...I'd just burn the whole area just to decontaminate.


 That's what it reminded me of, too. Gluttony. 

Only purifying fire can cleanse this horrible hole of filth now.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

I would've freaking _shoved_ him out of that chair the _first damn time he pissed in it._

This is the dumbest thing I've heard in a _long_ time.

And did this dude change his clothes for _two years?_

Just... what the hell.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 4, 2011)

Fester in peace, my odious child, for I have come to welcome thee home.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

> Bellaire, Ohio man



 My state...

When I read 'fused' I was thinking his fat somehow bonded with the chair molecules...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 4, 2011)

He should have been more active.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Fortune said:


> When I read 'fused' I was thinking his fat somehow bonded with the chair molecules...



Wtf


----------



## Syed (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you guys imagine the rash on his ass?!


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)

Put it on The Ohio License Plate

_First to fuse with our feces_


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Apr 4, 2011)

I think its awful the people around him enabled his proplem.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 4, 2011)

the girlfriend was kind enough to feed him but not clean his stuff


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2011)

Only person I feel bad for is whoever found him, cause that smell must have been lethal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2011)

No fucking picture? What a jip.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Apr 4, 2011)

That kind of shit turns you on, dont it?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 4, 2011)

No one should be charged with anything if the man wasn't mentally deficent. 
As to the story being "gross", I didn't find it at all squimish.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 4, 2011)

Its nothing we haven't seen or heard of being new since Seven... Its just an extra stone of sealed Man Pie Cakes and Crawling Easter Candy for Health Services to scare people to stay Fit or else.

Kalvine Klynes NeCros Cologne Line coming Fall 2011
Who knew Dead Bodies smelled so good


----------



## Xion (Apr 4, 2011)

Misty said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> How the hell does a guy covered in piss, shit, and maggots that can double as a pudgy wrecking ball get a woman?



Self-confidence?


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be hitting the gym tomorrow.

This reminds me of an episode of Nip/Tuck I saw once.  Instead it was a very fat woman fused with a
couch.


----------



## Kei (Apr 4, 2011)

I just threw up in my mouth and that man had a girlfriend  

Oh my


----------



## xpeed (Apr 4, 2011)

For some reason, this story reminded me of that one scene from Blade where there's a ugly-fatass vampire on a chair with a voice of a 5 year old girl high on helium and crack.

Edit: Hehe found it. 


Still, people who lived with him should of at least make an attempt to help the guy out.  Man, being stuck in a chair for that long......


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> No one should be charged with anything if the man wasn't mentally deficent.
> As to the story being "gross", I didn't find it at all squimish.



....seriously?

I could use some of that apathy.

My god. Just, my god. I was starting to feel lazy because I haven't worked out in a while. Now I think I'll hit the gym tonight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2011)

This reminds me of that shit from Se7en. 

If someone lets all of the blood out of a famous attorney we know what to look for.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 5, 2011)

But people won't have to remember about the dead guy fused to his chair for being dead and extremely overweight as their are 10s of thousands more like em in the US.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> But people won't have to remember about the dead guy fused to his chair for being dead and extremely overweight as their are 10s of thousands more like em in the US.


Yeah because you hear about people glued to their chairs with shit and piss all of the time..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 5, 2011)

Only at FOX News "Where News is Fair and Balanced"


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 5, 2011)

Orochimaru Kusanagi said:


> I'll be hitting the gym tomorrow.
> 
> This reminds me of an episode of Nip/Tuck I saw once.  Instead it was a very fat woman fused with a
> couch.




I saw that episode! I miss that show, it was so crazy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2011)

There have been a few cases like this but for not moving for that many years even if you are taken care of isn't good period.


----------

